# Tips for working in retail



## running man (Oct 13, 2013)

This is my experience of the workplace. I haven't done anything else.

I know many people struggle with jobs and we find our way into retail because it's easier to get into. (note, NOT easy though because with the economy the way it is - there's more competition for jobs.)



1) Try and work in a larger shop.

This may sound stupid but here's why:
*) There are more staff around to help if you need support.
*) If someone has a complaint you can pass them onto your supervisor. If you're working alone you're more likely to get shouted at from the angry customers.
*) If there's an incident that needs dealing with there will be someone else there to take charge.
*) You can move around the shop and learn about the different job roles.

2) Walk the shop and learn where everything is. Learn what products you do and don't sell.

3) A customer is looking a bit lost - go and ask them if they need any help. Most people are friendly and you can use it as an exercise to practice your small talk / communication / selling skills.

4) If you're not sure about how to do something just ask for some help.

5) If anyone asks where you keep the tartan paint or the frozen tea bags - they're taking the piss. Poke your tongue out at them. 

6) Always be busy and don't always ask for a task to do. Once you've become accustomed to the workplace & your boss - find your own tasks to complete. Use your initiative. If you ask for a task you could well end up with a really boring/menial/dirty task. If you keep yourself busy and just find stuff to do people will notice that you're a hard worker.



I'm sure there's more that I cannot think of right now. If I remember I will post them. I have worked alone in a gas station and it was 10 times harder than working in a large supermarket.


----------



## So Tactless (Feb 5, 2014)

Great tips. I'd also add "don't take breaks in your car". 

It my seem like the best thing for your SA, but it makes it look like you're stealing, especially in a store that sales smaller things.

Just clear out a corner in the break room and you should be fine.


----------



## iwillkillu (Feb 5, 2014)

Treat it as a stop gap job and use it to build interpersonal skills whenever you can. You don't want to be doing a dead end job for the long term.


----------

